# google tv



## shaun-ohio (Jun 21, 2003)

hey guys and gals: just curious, inquiring minds would like to know, i pre ordered the logitech revue with google tv, will i be able to use it on my tivo premier because it has hdmi in from your set top box, and hdmi out to your hd tv, it also has a built in ir blaster, hopefully it will work with my tivo premier xl.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

depends on what you mean by "work with". The IR blaster will allow the Revue to "control" your TiVo's basic functions. The Revue will not be able to access your TiVo directly like it will Dishnetwork DVRs. 

That said the basic purpose of the Revue is to get the Internet on your TV and to stream/view music, pictures, video from any servers on your network. It will of course do that just fine. You just may prefer to use your TiVo's remote for your TiVo and the Revue's keyboard for the Revue. 

Report back and let us know how it works - many of us are interested. 

Thanks,


----------



## teewow (Oct 7, 2010)

Consider a laptop with an hdmi port ... get a wireless keyboard to go with it ... it will set you back about $400-$500. But you will have access to phenomenal content through your TV ... all in 1080p resolution.

I have a PS3 ... a Tivo Premiere ... a Roku HD etc. etc. ... but none gives me the range of choices that a hdmi-laptop does. 

A significant number of online videos can only be accessed via a flash-based brower ... which a PC / Mac does very well.

Here is a challenge:

Can you watch the 1080p stream of a HD YouTube video ?

RokuHD: No ... only the default 360p stream.

PS3: No ... only the default 360p stream. (via the YouTube App)

Tivo Premiere: No ... only the default 360p stream.

PC / Mac: Yes ... no problem. And you if you have the right add-on for firefox you can archive the 1080p stream for later viewing.


----------



## jpfieber (Sep 20, 2010)

shaun-ohio said:


> hey guys and gals: just curious, inquiring minds would like to know, i pre ordered the logitech revue with google tv, will i be able to use it on my tivo premier because it has hdmi in from your set top box, and hdmi out to your hd tv, it also has a built in ir blaster, hopefully it will work with my tivo premier xl.


As I spell out here, it is one of the few options you have if you don't have cable or satellite. As someone else pointed out, Google TV won't have access to your DVR contents unfortunately.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

teewow said:


> Consider a laptop with an hdmi port ... get a wireless keyboard to go with it ... it will set you back about $400-$500.
> 
> I have a PS3 ... a Tivo Premiere ... a Roku HD etc. etc. ... but none gives me the range of choices that a hdmi-laptop does.


Like the "choice" to license and install antivirus software.
Like the "choice" to apply regular Windows updates and reboot.
Like the "choice" to apply Flash updates.
Like the "choice" to apply QuickTime updates.
Like the "choice" to fight with drivers and HDMI incompatibilities.
Like the "choice" to apply non-security version updates for your system.

I've got a Dell Zino for my Internet content. I hate the piece of crap. I spend more time "managing" the darn thing than I do watching content. Yeah, I've got a keyboard but other than that, it's a lot more trouble than it's worth.

My TiVo S3 usually works (except for Netflix). My Roku always works and it was under $100 vs your $400-500 range for a laptop.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I don't have any of the problems you seem to have. I installed MSE since it is free and lightweight. I check for updates about once a month just to see if there is anything specific to my usage which is a dedicated HTPC so most of the updates don't apply since I only visit specific sites on that PC. 

I haven't had to do any real managing at all on that computer or any of my others. Then again I built my own PCs and don't have all the bloatware Dell installs.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

teewow said:


> Consider a laptop with an hdmi port ... get a wireless keyboard to go with it ... it will set you back about $400-$500. But you will have access to phenomenal content through your TV ... all in 1080p resolution.
> 
> I have a PS3 ... a Tivo Premiere ... a Roku HD etc. etc. ... but none gives me the range of choices that a hdmi-laptop does.
> 
> ...


Unless you need portability and a DVD drive, a nettop is even better. Most can be had for less than $300 and add a wireless keyboard w/trackball for $50- handles it all at 1080p.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Jun 21, 2003)

naw i will stick to the google tv, has its own keyboard, i will just hook it up to my directv dvr, it is fully functional with it, if anyone needs to know what logitech has tested to see if your dvr or receiver is compatible with google tv testing, go to http://www.logitech.com and it will tell you which ones work with google tv, and google tv logitech revue is only 299 i already got mine preordered from best buy, supposed to ship the 20th, so i will be follow up on how well it works with dtv when i get it, oh by the way tivo is not listed as one that is compatible with google tv, but dtv and dishnetwork, and cable boxes are.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

shaun-ohio said:


> ... just hook it up to my directv dvr, it is fully functional with it...


Actually it's not - I will admit that the web page does not have a lot of information, but only the Dish DVR has "enhanced" support. The others at best have IR-Blaster support - good luck with that.

Oh - and BTW - IR-Blasters will work with the Tivo too.

I want this to work with TiVo as much as anyone else, but there is no way I am even putting $1 of my money into it until I am certain that it does. Right now I'm certain that it does not, so I'll just wait.


----------



## petrpasek (Apr 28, 2010)

shaun-ohio said:


> hey guys and gals: just curious, inquiring minds would like to know, i pre ordered the logitech revue with google tv, will i be able to use it on my tivo premier because it has hdmi in from your set top box, and hdmi out to your hd tv, it also has a built in ir blaster, hopefully it will work with my tivo premier xl.


Look at the video here:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/20/logitechs-google-tv-companion-box-includes-smartphone-apps-we/


----------



## rattlebone (Apr 16, 2010)

google TV is appears useless if you want to ...

receive over the air TV -- Google TV can't use an antenna
record a program like a DVR or Tivo
receive Hulu or Hulu plus -- Google TV is not supported by Hulu
get free TV or movies, google TV depends on the content of your Cable or Sat receiver for content

google TV seems to add

web browsing on your TV
android applets and games sometime in 2011


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

rattlebone said:


> google TV is appears useless if you want to ...
> 
> receive over the air TV -- Google TV can't use an antenna
> record a program like a DVR or Tivo
> ...


Hulu works on Google TV by changing your browser identification. That's been clearly documented. Google TV does NOT depend on the content of the cable receiver. You do realize you have a full Chrome browser don't you?

What I think we all really, REALLY want is a TiVo DVR with built-in Google TV. TiVo makes a great DVR but sucks at everything else. Google TV seems to ignore the DVR functionality. A merger of the two is obviously the ideal box.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

ewilts said:


> Hulu works on Google TV by changing your browser identification. That's been clearly documented. Google TV does NOT depend on the content of the cable receiver. You do realize you have a full Chrome browser don't you?
> 
> What I think we all really, REALLY want is a TiVo DVR with built-in Google TV. TiVo makes a great DVR but sucks at everything else. Google TV seems to ignore the DVR functionality. A merger of the two is obviously the ideal box.


Except it doesn't.
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/10/19/nope-no-you-cant-watch-hulu-on-your-google-tv/


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Except it doesn't.
> http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/10/19/nope-no-you-cant-watch-hulu-on-your-google-tv/


Really? http://newteevee.com/2010/10/18/google-tv-owners-find-a-hulu-loophole/


----------



## PedjaR (Jan 4, 2010)

ewilts said:


> Hulu works on Google TV by changing your browser identification. That's been clearly documented. Google TV does NOT depend on the content of the cable receiver. You do realize you have a full Chrome browser don't you?
> 
> What I think we all really, REALLY want is a TiVo DVR with built-in Google TV. TiVo makes a great DVR but sucks at everything else. Google TV seems to ignore the DVR functionality. A merger of the two is obviously the ideal box.


Actually, not all of us REALLY want built-in Google TV; I could not care less about it, and would hate if any of Tivo developers time was spent on it until the bugs (non-responsive to remote, for example) have been fixed, HDUI speed brought to be close to SDUI, and all menus are in HD. If I recollect correctly, some of the responses to the addition of Hulu Plus and Pandora would indicate that I am likely not completely alone in this sentiment.


----------



## Mgnyc11 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm willing to betba cookie google buys TiVo at some point.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

ewilts said:


> Really? http://newteevee.com/2010/10/18/google-tv-owners-find-a-hulu-loophole/


Look at the dates of the articles. Hulu blocked it today.


----------

